# low cost wardrobe conversion



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I got sick of seeing too much crap in the house and decided on a new mission. After building a huge penthouse for the frogs and then a tub rack for the snakes they got dismantled. Frog penthouse got tipped and the snake rack is in bits..

After hundreds of Freecycle emails i got a wardrobe.. Pics courtesy of eBay as there was one on there. 56.5x71x20 w*h*d










inside

















Then the work started.. it was dismantled and came with no instructions.

but we got it back up in one piece (it's pine veneer)









Then we took the doors back off and left the shell.
Due to the size and what's planned to go in it there was a bit of modifications to be done. When the work situation clears itself up and funds are running a lot better the plan is a beardie or 2 in the top. As the main section is only 3ft wide it needed extending into the shelving partition.
The lower part of the shelving section will have another Freecycle freebie, a 48*15*18 fish tank standing on its end for the WTF's. So we put that in and fitted a shelf about an inch over it.
Then it was time to cut a hole from one section to the other.. it went wrong but worked out amazingly right! the bit that snapped off is perfect to run a UV tube through.. starter courtesy of my fish tank so total cost so far = zero!!










The a trip to B&Q for an 8x4 sheet of 18mm chipboard cut into 922mm x 500mm lengths for the shelves at a cost of £7.02
Shelves then fitted and heat mats added.









Although these need reseating as they're a bit too low and the weight from the ones above makes it difficult to slide the tubs in and out.

then some leftover contiboard from previous 'stuff' was cut down and added as a nice hard backing and glass runner plinths. Glass runners were rescued from the frog tank. Light bulb rescued from my old beardies viv and cage from an old viv.. there is meant to be a ceramic but i managed to break it :whistling2:
There's an additional light holder from the frog tank which will have a low energy light in for lighting if we go ceramic or tubular heater..










tonight the snakes went on the shelves which is where we found out they're too tight. Also cut the panels out of the doors to be replaced with glass or perspex whichever i can get free / dirt cheap.. so you can see what's going on without having to bin the doors.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

looking good meko! will be good to see it when all snakes are in and perspex/glass etc ! xxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wow you have been busy! it's looking really good so far, gutter about it being a bit tight for the snakes tho. bet its going to look shit hot with the doors on! :2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Gonna be a belter mate - the power of freecycle eh?! Gonna go on it in a min now you`ve inspired me haha!


----------



## joff (Dec 30, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: Looking really nice that:no1: Can't wait to see it finished:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## melewie (Jan 14, 2009)

looks like its gonna be a good'un.

Would love to have that and if someone comes round who doesnt like reptiles tell them to stand in front of it and open all the doors at once!!!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Lookin good  What did you do when you found out the shelves were to tight?


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

looking good! good luck with the rest


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pyro said:


> Lookin good  What did you do when you found out the shelves were to tight?


 
i said 'meh, i'll sort it out tomorrow'... that was yesterday and i'm still meh'ing and its not been sorted. need to raise them a bit but luckily there's plenty of room in the top one.


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Groovy - looking quite good. How long it taken you so far? Few hours or so?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

what size glass are you after? i have two pieces that are 18x32 inches. they are only 4mm but stood up to my kids and dogs when they where in the old water dragon viv. i also have spare 4mm runners to house them. if you need them, they're yours for a few alcoholic beverages when i drop them off.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mr Phantasmo.
couple of hours a night over 2 nights but a lot of that was measuring and head scratching to get it right.


Fant's
they'd be delicious. i've got 4mm runners in there so its 4mm i'm looking for. They are slightly bigger than i need but i have a glass cutter and its possible i'd be able to do both bits of the top viv with them..

now sort out when you're free for beverages!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> Mr Phantasmo.
> couple of hours a night over 2 nights but a lot of that was measuring and head scratching to get it right.
> 
> 
> ...


 
tuesday, wednesday, thurday or friday next week.


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

I was talking to a friend of mine about their vivs. They have used wardrobes and draws before. They got all theirs from a local council recycling place. Made 3 vivs out the wardrobe and one cracking one of the draws. All it cost him was the time and money for runners and perpex/glass. 

Im inspired but dont even own a saw :lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

dam my mums about to throw one of those out I need to get on the phone and stop her, never thought of that!

Looking good by the way : victory:


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

Good job Mate:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fantapants said:


> tuesday, wednesday, thurday or friday next week.


tuesday would be better.. no interviews lined up and doubt i'll get one arranged on monday



jojojay said:


> Im inspired but dont even own a saw :lol2:


get it cut for you


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

you finnished it all yet meko?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not yet mate..

moving the shelves tonight and then starting on the fish tank for the froogles..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

latest update..

From the left.









From the right.









Wils admiring her Dad's handy work.









had a nightmare moving the shelves but hopefully they're in the right place now! left them all lidded to make it a bit easier but it does take up a bit more room.

On the bottom is Rat my 08 boa, Then Syda my 07 male royal, then Bruce the adult royal, then Basil - Giles' 07 male royal. The top tub was Adolf's, Giles' 08 boa but he didn't know how to eat so he's gone back and we're waiting for new stock (makes them sound like a toaster). 
The tub in the top is a temporary home for the frogs till their tank is sorted out.

Work left to do is: glass for the top which will be courtesy of FantyPanties, some covering for the doors.. clear or tinted perspex and to finish and fit the fishtank.

the 4 shelves from the bottom up are being heated it 12watt 11x11 heat mats in a 4 way extension plugged into a microclimate ministat. The 5th shelf is an 11x11 14watt heatmat so hopefully that'll be replaced with an 11x11 if i can pick up a cheap second hand one... then it'll go on the same stat as the rest.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> latest update..
> 
> From the left.
> 
> ...


 
thats looking really good. i shall be there with the glas on tuesday. what time do you want me there? i shall get the OH to drop me off for an Anne summers party. and then he can collect me when i am suitably pissed:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, if you want i can pick you up and see your collection of critters and he can pick you up later..

any time really.. doubt i'm doing much all day except job hunting.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

What are you planning for the other narrow side?? A hatchling rack or something? Looks good so far:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you just looked at the pictures didn't you :whistling2:


got a 48*15*18 fish tank that's going to be stood on its end with my 5 WTF's in there.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Meko said:


> you just looked at the pictures didn't you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> got a 48*15*18 fish tank that's going to be stood on its end with my 5 WTF's in there.


 
Yep you caught me. Makes sense now I read the other bits and not just whats in the tubs :blush:


----------



## StephanieDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

*wow*

wow ur creation looks amazing :mf_dribble:wish i had the time to sort something half as good out,:blush: looks brill u should considerbuilding vivs as a job if your that good:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, you're having a laugh aren't you... its easier to convert something


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

looking good m8 just wondering tho why do you have a heat light in there if all ya snakes are in rubs?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you just looked at the pictures as well didn't you Cubey..

the top section would be for a beardie if / when i get another. At the minute the frogs are currently in the top tub till their fishtank is sorted.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> you just looked at the pictures as well didn't you Cubey..
> 
> the top section would be for a beardie if / when i get another. At the minute the frogs are currently in the top tub till their fishtank is sorted.


yer i did sorry looks good tho but when are you selling it?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I love reading threads like this. Turning some ordinary wardrobe into something pretty cool. A little time, elbow grease and imagination.

Looks great fella.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> yer i did sorry looks good tho but when are you selling it?


 
lol, you know me too well.. 
this one does look good though, they're all together and doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Jamie said:


> I love reading threads like this. Turning some ordinary wardrobe into something pretty cool. A little time, elbow grease and imagination.
> 
> Looks great fella.


 
i prefer threads like this than most of the others.. prefer seeing what people have done instead of a picture of their cat.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> lol, you know me too well..
> this one does look good though, they're all together and doesn't take up much room.


come on meko you know what 2 month and you will be selling it you need to be doing something or making something all the time


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry i think its crap....maby u should give it to me save you having it in the house :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah this one is staying although next will have to be the boa viv.. but i'm picking up a wardrobe tomorrow so i'm dismantling my home built wardrobe for the wood for the boas.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> sorry i think its crap....maby u should give it to me save you having it in the house :whistling2:


only if you come to collect it....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

it looks great! :2thumb:


----------



## tattoobaz (Feb 3, 2009)

any updates? need more pics!! please!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've been too lazy to do anything else but it needs finishing soon!!


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

looks good mate !!


----------

